# Alder As A Bow Wood



## Leafwalker (Oct 7, 2008)

I've never used it to make a bow, but it looks a bit soft to me. Here's a cool website where you can view the characteristics of diffferent woods:
http://www.wood-database.com/wood-identification/

Here's Alder:
http://www.wood-database.com/lumber-identification/hardwoods/red-alder/

And to give you some perspective, looking at Hardness and Bending Strength of a few common woods:

*Hard Maple *(used in a lot of limb laminations)
Hardness: *1,450 lbf*
Bending Strength: *15,800 lbf/in2*

*Red Oak *(lots of build-a-longs have you start out with this, makes a not-so-efficient longbow by itself)
Hardness: *1,290 lbf*
Bending Strength: *14,300 lbf/in2*

*Alder*
Hardness: *590 lbf*
Bending Strength: *9,800 lbf/in2*

*Brazillian Walnut/Ipe *(makes a fantastic bow)
Hardness: *3,680 lbf*
Bending Strength: *26,190 lbf/in2*

So of the hardwoods, it's on the softer side with less bending strength. I'd be worried about it breaking and less-than-stellar performance. Hope that helps!


----------



## nmubowyer (Feb 7, 2008)

its actually pretty hard, i guess not as tough as i thought though, i worked in a hardwood sawmill for awhile where we cut mainly that, and you can hit steel with it, without causing a dent, but i read this too http://paleoplanet69529.yuku.com/topic/33581


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

It's not worth the effort to drag out of the woods.

Really common and often overlooked bow wood in the NW that is worth getting:
Dogwood (cornus nuttallii)
Ocean spray (Halodiscus discolor)

They both work easiest wet, so do as much roughing out before letting them dry. That will also prevent checking.
Ocean spray is abundant but usually not much more than a bush, it is however exceptionally tough wood and very little is needed to make a bow.

-Grant


----------



## nmubowyer (Feb 7, 2008)

thanks for the reply i think just gonna get some vine maple, cuz i know where there is some, and a bow will be a good souvenier from my time in the NW once I get back home to MI in a few weeks


----------

